# Freistehende Feederbox



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe

Ich wollte mir eine *freistehende* Feederbox bauen (also keine die an der Sitzkiepe befestigt wird )

Was mir fehlt sind verstellbare Beine von ca. 30 bis 60cm Höhe. Diese sollten nach Gebrauch der Box zum Transport in die Kiste verstaut werden .......oder klappbar unter der Box befestigt sein. (siehe Bild)
Das ganze sollte natürlich auch stabil sein und nicht wackeln wie ein Lämmerschwanz

*Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine kostengünstige Idee welche Beine ich verwenden könnte und wie ich diese an der Box befestige und zum Transport ggf. einfach abnehmen kann |kopfkrat*


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Diese Art von Box soll die Grundlage für die Feederbox sein

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230622609198?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=530027320089&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Tischbeine und Scharniere aus dem Baumarkt wäre keine Alternative?


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Tischbeine und Scharniere aus dem Baumarkt wäre keine Alternative?


Nein...ich denke nicht.
Habe auch nichts passendes im Baumarkt gefunden....die Beine müssen ja irgendwie höhenverstellbar sein/gemacht werden.....sowie ein Angelstuhl / Sitzkiepenbein
Die Feederbox soll auch an der Böschung gerade stehen |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Mach halt die Kiste auf einem Bivytable fest.


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



Andal schrieb:


> Mach halt die Kiste auf einem Bivytable fest.


ich wußte das der Vorschlag kommt 
Den oben abgebildeten Tish habe ich ja....ist zu niedrig und wackelt extrem.....auserdem tragen die ausziehbaren Beine nicht viel Gewicht und sind im ausserdem dann völlig instabil #q ....alles schon getestet

#h


----------



## bombe20 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

eine ähnliche frage gab es hier im board schon mal. andal hatte damals die beine eines duschhockers vorgeschlagen. meine spontane idee waren krücken bzw. gehilfen.
andals damalige idee finde ich aber besser, weil man die sitzauflage vierteln kann um sie als beinaufnahme an der kiste zu befestigen. beides lässt sich bestimmt auf dem sperrmüll finden.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Beim Duschhocker lassen sich aber die Beine nur etwas einschieben und gar nicht anklappen. sonst wäre die Lösung endstabil.

Sonst gäbe es noch die englische Firma Ocotoplus http://www.octoplus.co.uk/ Die bieten diverse Lösungen für solche Umrüstungen an.


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

also wenn alle stricke reißen werde ich doch über gebrauchte sitzkiepenbeine nachdenken müssen.
muß mir dann aber irgendwas mit der befestigung überlegen |kopfkrat

aber bevor ich das mache warte ich noch etwas....vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch eine gute idee #6


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

so ein art gebrauchten feedersitz wäre auch ein möglichkeit für das grundgestell

aber eines sollte nicht ausseracht gelassen werden....will keine 100 euro für eine feederbox ausgeben


----------



## Cormoraner (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Ich habe noch glaube 4 Beine eines Angelstuhls. Vielleicht wäre das was für dich? LG

ps: Das ist ein Euro Stapelkasten -  das muss kein spezieller Feeder Baukasten sein, die gibt es überall für weniger Geld.


----------



## bombe20 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

ich kenne ja dieses ganze feederzubehör aus dem angelladen, aus youtubevideos und aus der ferne auch am wasser. eine feederrute habe ich auch. die benutze ich aber ausschließlich zum angeln mit einer normalen gundmontage. mit den verschiedenen und speziellen varianten des feederns habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.
mal hand aufs herz: ist so was (sitzkiepe, feedersitz, ect.) unbedingt notwendig oder alles nur geschicktes marketing?


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Wenn du wirklich aktiv Feedern willst, wenn alles zack, zack gehen soll und muss, dann ist es mehr als nur bequem, wenn man alles von seinem Thron aus mit einem Griff erreicht und erledigen kann. Und an einem abschüssigen und unebenen Ufer sitzt man halt auch vollkommen gerade auf seiner Station, oder Plattform. Mir persönlich ist das auch zu viel Aufriss und Gerödel.


----------



## bombe20 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

@andal
gut, das auswerfen, teilweise, im minutentakt habe ich nicht bedacht. da macht das alles schon sinn. mir wäre das auch zu viel geraffel. wenn ich faul bin, habe ich nur ein kissen mit.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mir wäre das auch zu viel geraffel. wenn ich faul bin, habe ich nur ein kissen mit.



Warum glaubst du, hält meine Mosella Feederstation auf dem Dachboden Dornröschenschlaf? :m


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du, hält meine Mosella Feederstation auf dem Dachboden Dornröschenschlaf? :m



Damit sie irgendwann Antik ist


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Hast du wahr! Ich sollte sie wohl verscherbeln...


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Einfach mal mit deinen Vorstellungen ,wie du die Beine haben möchtest zu nem Schlosser fahren.
Vielleicht weis der hier : http://www.daut-plattform.de/2015/06/
eine Bezugsquelle,einfach mal ne email schicken?


----------



## bombe20 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

@te
scroll dich mal durch diese drei seiten. ein einbein kosten einen zehner, ein zweibein kostet 25. alles andere teleskopierbare war weitaus teurer, was ich gefunden habe.
was mir noch eingefallen ist, sind seitenständer fürs rad. da gibt es auch höhenverstellbare. allerdings sind 45° boschungen damit auch ausweglos. 

@andal
ich habe mir gerade mal ein paar mosella feederstation angesehen. manche sind ja so kompakt und abgefahren durchdacht, dass man, wenn man daran medizinisches gerät befestigen würde, prima einen fetisch ausleben könnte.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



bombe20 schrieb:


> manche sind ja so kompakt und abgefahren durchdacht, dass man, wenn man daran medizinisches gerät befestigen würde, prima einen fetisch ausleben könnte.



Und sogar im dicksten Packwerk mit übelstem Gefälle. :q

Ist schon praktisch .


----------



## -Nasenmann- (11. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Ich hab mir einfach 2 schirmhalter d25 gekauft (ca8€ pro Stück) die hab ich dann in der Mitte geteilt sodass ich 4 klemmungen einzeln hab.Dann einfach aus dem Baumarkt 2Alu-rohre(1m Länge) d25 (ca9€ Stück) gekauft,die auch wieder zerteilt in der Mitte...desweiteren habe ich mir noch schlammteller gekauft,ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig...Zum Transport nutze ich Kabel-rohr-klemmen aus dem elektrobereich


----------



## ulli1958m (11. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

_*@Nasenmann....die Idee ist gut *_#6....hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können |kopfkrat

Welche Länge hälst du für angemessen sie zuteilen... 30cm oder doch lieber 40cm = stabiler?

Hättest du auch noch einen Link wo ich die Halterungen so günstig kaufen kann?

Vielleicht ist ja hier auch jemand der seine Halterungen in gute Hände abgeben/verkaufen möchte |rolleyes
Mhh...D25 Beine könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen 

#h


----------



## -Nasenmann- (11. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Im Prinzip willst du ja nicht auf der Box sitzen,also kannst du mit der Länge der Beine bis auf nen halben Meter gehen...Dann kannste dir die rohr-klemmen unter die Box nieten/schrauben für den Transport...Die schirmhalter hab ich damals ausm angelladen geholt,solltest du aber auch bei ebay günstig dran kommen


----------



## ulli1958m (11. November 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Ja kann ich nachvollziehen....Beine müssen nicht zwingend Beine der Sitzkiepe sein, da das Gewicht der gefüllten Feederbox auch nicht die 10kg überschreiten wird 

Schirmhalter bei Ebay habe ich nur ü20Euro das Stück gefunden....werde aber mal die Angelshops hier in der nähe abklappern....vielleicht liegen da noch 2 Ladenhüter rum |rolleyes

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

*Jetzt benötige noch ein paar Info´s *

_*Welche Größe sollte ein Feederbox haben?*_ ( BxHxT )

Am Markt gibt 60cm x 40cm und 40cm x 30cm ...Höhe unterschiedlich ca 12cm, 17cm und 22cm

Stellt ihr eure mit Futter gefüllte Schale in die Box beim Feedern oder nur die Hakenköder?

Als 60cm Beine werde ich ein Alurohr D20mm in Verbindung mit 8 Rohrschellen an der Box befestigen






Was mich noch stört ist die Feststell-Stellschraube an der Rohschelle (keine Lust auf Schrubendreher am Wasser ...zu umständlich).....da muß ich mir noch was anderes einfallen lassen, hätte lieber eine Art Flügelschraube |kopfkrat

Habt ihr noch Ideen die ich beim Bau berücksichtigen sollte?

#h


----------



## madpraesi (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Eine Idee hätte ich,wenn du möchtest schick mir mal eine PN wegen der Adresse das lass ich dir was zukommen. Ist das 4mm Gewinde ?

Gruß Christian

PS:Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie die Art Flügelschraube heißt würde ich es euch mitteilen aber ich versuche mal ein Bild einzustellen.
Kann aber etwas dauern hab ich noch nicht gemacht und Weihnachtsstress


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Jetzt benötige noch ein paar Info´s *
> 
> _*Welche Größe sollte ein Feederbox haben?*_ ( BxHxT )
> 
> ...



Flügelschraube-oder Mutter wird nicht funzen, da die Flügel nicht an dem Durchmesser der Rohrschelle vorbeigehen. #d
#h


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, sage mir mal, was Du Dir genau vorstellst.
Vielleicht kann ich Dir dann helfen. #h


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Eine Idee hätte ich,wenn du möchtest schick mir  mal eine PN wegen der Adresse das lass ich dir was zukommen. Ist das  4mm Gewinde ?
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> ...


Kein Stress wegen dem Foto...habe ja noch keine Box bestellt, da ich noch nicht sicher bin welche Größe ich benötige/sinnvoll ist

Wenn das mit dem Foto nicht klappen sollte, komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot bezüglich Versand zurück #6

Gewinde ist 4mm ....gut erkannt #6





Kauli11 schrieb:


> Flügelschraube-oder Mutter wird nicht funzen, da die Flügel nicht an dem Durchmesser der Rohrschelle vorbeigehen. #d
> #h


iss klar.....wollte eine länger Schraube nehmen und eine Hülse drüberschieben so das ich problemlos die Flügel drehen kann 



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, sage mir mal, was Du Dir genau vorstellst.
> Vielleicht kann ich Dir dann helfen. #h


 vielleicht hast du ja am 23.12. auch Lust und Zeit #:...könnte Dir dann erklären wie ich was vorhabe.....Hilfestellung wird gerne angenommen #6

|wavey:


----------



## madpraesi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Soetwas meinte ich da kann man selber die Länge mit der Schraube festlegen.Ich habe das noch bei mir nur bescheid geben wenn du das brauchst.

Gruß Christian

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Knaufschraub...-Wechselbarer-Schraube-2-Stueck-/231780852264


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Soetwas meinte ich da kann man selber die Länge mit der Schraube festlegen.Ich habe das noch bei mir nur bescheid geben wenn du das brauchst.
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Knaufschraube-Sterngriff-Klemmschraube-M8-mit-Wechselbarer-Schraube-2-Stueck-/231780852264


ja genau die suche ich in/für 4mm Gewinde(schrauben)
..hier in den Baumärkten habe ich nur 5,6,8mm gefunden


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Echt Happig der Preiß....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/500-x-M8-15-40-Sterngriff-Kreuzgriff-Klemmschraube-Griff-Sternschraube-Schraube/251810457749?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D2014011713075
3%26meid%3D7d55849c0c2f4696b244dfb2ee284dc0%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D231780852264
Dafür gibts ja schon einen neuen Trolly.


----------



## madpraesi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Hallo , mach es dir nicht so schwer, schneid einfach das Gewinde auf 5-6 mm nach und schon ist das Problem gelöst  habe ich auch schon gemacht und hält schon für eine andere Sache über 5 Jahre.
Und wenn Du was brauchst mein Angebot steht #h LG und ein schönen Wochenanfang noch

Christian


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo , mach es dir nicht so schwer, schneid einfach das Gewinde auf 5-6 mm nach und schon ist das Problem gelöst  habe ich auch schon gemacht und hält schon für eine andere Sache über 5 Jahre.
> Und wenn Du was brauchst mein Angebot steht #h LG und ein schönen Wochenanfang noch
> 
> Christian


echt cool von dir das angebot #6 
....bin gelernter holzwurm....also mit metal nicht ganz viel am hut #d

wenn ich im bekanntenkreis keinen finde komme ich gerne im neuen jahr auf dein angebot zurück |rolleyes
würde dir dann aber die schrauben vorab senden :m

dir auch einen guten start in die neue kurze woche #h


----------



## ulli1958m (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

So heute habe ich Rohschellen mit 5mm Feststellschraube bekommen...sind zwar etwas größer und schwerer, dafür kann ich aber die am Markt üblichen 5mm Stern/Knaufschrauben verwenden :vik:

- Es fehlen mir jetzt noch die ca 60cm Alubeine in D22mm oder   D25mm

- Die FeederBox in B60cm x T40cm x H17cm
   Die Box sollte schon mit einen montierten Deckel sein....also mit Schaniere...leider noch keine gefunden |kopfkrat

- Damit beim angeln der Deckel oben bleibt benötige ich noch
  - 2 Gasdruckfedern.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*oder *_
oder Klappenschaniere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Das wichtigste ist nun erstmal die passende Box zu finden*_ |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## heu20 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Guten Morgen, 

schau mal hier:

http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/eurobehaelter-mit-scharnierdeckel_4.html

Habe meine Kisten auch dort gekauft.

TL
Jan


----------



## epo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Später bitte nicht vergessen das Gesamtergebnis zu posten, bin ich gespannt drauf. Habe mir damals eine gebrauchte Feederbox gekauft, bin aber nur mäßig zufrieden. Bei den normalen Scharnieren und starkem Wind fällt der Deckel oft zu.


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



heu20 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> ...


ich habe 2 Boxen 60x40x18,5 in die engere Wahl genommen

"Deine" Box http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/eurobehaelter-mit-scharnierdeckel-ed6417hg_1_492.html

oder die Kofferbox http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/eurobehaelter-koffer-ed64171g_1_268.html

Die obere Box wiegt 2,3kg
Die untere Box 1,5kg

_*wieso die untere Kiste leichter ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen*_ _*???*_ |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Achja....es gibt auch wunderbare Einsätze die man beim Feedern gut gebrauchen kann 



epo schrieb:


> Später bitte nicht vergessen das Gesamtergebnis zu  posten, bin ich gespannt drauf.


_*Logisch....werde ich machen*_ #6

#h


----------



## heu20 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Die mit Griff ist nett, aber was macht der Inhalt der Box, wenn du die anhebst?? Musst halt alles gegen Verrutschen und Umherfliegen gesichert reinpacken.
Ich überlege meiner einfach einen im Boden vernieteten Tragegurt zu verpassen.

TL
Jan


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

schau dir mal die _*verschiedenen*_ einsätze genau an...die passen top....egal ob du ein oder zweilagige einsätze verwendest...
klar in den einzelnen einsätzen fliegt es durcheinander....aber das ist in jeder kiste so....man könnte natürlich jedes einzelne teil anschnallen (das war ein scherz)

eine weitere möglichkeit wäre ein organizer zu verwenden....dann dürfen aber die einsätze in den boxen nicht mehr bis max unter dem deckel gehen

#h


----------



## Allroundtalent (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Moin in die Runde, 

habe den Thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt und mir juckten die Finger. 
Also, am Wochenende auch die entsprechenden Materialien bestellt (Eurokiste samt Einsätze + Schirmhalter). 

Mein Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar. 
Wie befestigt ihr die Schirmhalter an der Kiste? Einen Nieter habe ich nicht, möchte ich mir bei Möglichkeit auch nicht anschaffen. 
Erster Gedanke, Schrauben samt Mutter bzw. entsprechende Sprengringe zur Kontaktvergrößerung. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass ich sowohl in der Kiste die Schraubenköpfe habe, an den umfunktionierten Schirmhaltern dann die Muttern. Ist sowohl für den Transport, als auch für Behälter in der Kiste unvorteilhaft. 
Habt ihr da ggf. eine bessere Variante?


----------



## -Nasenmann- (3. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Kannst ja auch 2 einzelne "arme" machen wo du die Kiste einfach auflegst.


----------



## Allroundtalent (3. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Hi Nasenmann, 

grundsätzlich könnte man das machen. 

Wobei man natürlich Probleme bekommt, solange man die Kiepe o.ä. nicht zu 100% austarriert hat. 
Rutscht die Box da runter, ist das Chaos und das Geschreie groß. Daher käme für mich persönlich nur eine statische bzw. befestigte Version in Frage. 
Die Versionen die man bereits fertig im Netz bekommt, sind an einem Arm genietet, auf dem anderen Arm wird nur aufgelegt. Das hat meines Erachtens den Grund, dass nicht jede Kiepe den gleichen Abstand der entsprechenden Füße, wo die Box befestigt wird, hat. 
Bei mir ist jedoch klar, dass die Box in den nächsten Jahren nur an ein und der selben Kiepe (damit auch mit gleichem Abstand) montiert wird. Daher kann ich wegen der verbesserten Stabilität auch beide Arme fest mit der Box verankern... 

Grüße!


----------



## feuerspringer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

hallöle . mach doch einfach an die kiste rohr schellen dran wo du denn schirmhalter dran befestigst.mfg


----------



## Allroundtalent (7. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Moin, 

sehr gute Idee! 
Ich werde mir im Baumarkt mal einige Ausführungen angucken und dann entscheiden, was ich nehme. 
Leider ist meine Box bei AUER noch immer noch versandt worden, obwohl ich seit einer Woche eine Bestätigungsmail bzgl. des Geldeinganges erhalten habe. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden 

Grüße!


----------



## -Nasenmann- (7. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Gute Ideen hab ich auch bei alusteck.de gefunden...Da kann man für alle Durchmesser etwas finden.


----------



## feuerspringer (11. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

und wie sind die ergebnisse


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Leider warte ich noch auf die Box von AUER. 
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Lieferzeit ab Geldeingang ca. 25-30 Tage beträgt, diese Woche sollte sie also theoretisch ankommen.
Sobald die Box da ist, geht's auch mit dem Basteln los...


----------



## feuerspringer (30. März 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

und die box entlich da.ich platze vor neugier|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. April 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Ich bin kurz davor AUER mal eine bitterböse Mail zu schreiben. Habe seit dem 04.03. (meine Zwischenfrage zum Versandstatus) nichts weiter gehört, die 20 Werktage ab Geldeingang sind schon rum. 
Sollte diese Woche keine Nachricht kommen, werde ich dort mal etwas Druck machen müssen...|evil:


----------



## jobo61 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Hi ich hab mir auch schon zwei mal welche geholt. Die waren noch in der selben Woche da.|kopfkrat
Du solltest vielleicht mal dort anrufen.


----------



## heu20 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor AUER mal eine bitterböse Mail zu schreiben. Habe seit dem 04.03. (meine Zwischenfrage zum Versandstatus) nichts weiter gehört, die 20 Werktage ab Geldeingang sind schon rum.
> Sollte diese Woche keine Nachricht kommen, werde ich dort mal etwas Druck machen müssen...|evil:



Servus, 

hast du die Bestätigung erhalten, dass dein Geld eingegangen ist? Ich habe dort schon 3 mal bestellt und immer kam diese Bestätigung schnell nach der ÜBerweisung und die Ware dann innerhalb einer Woche.

TL
Jan


----------



## Allroundtalent (5. April 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Die Bestätigung habe ich schon seit gut 5 Wochen, dass das Geld eingegangen ist. Nach 1 Woche nach Geldeingang tat sich nichts und ich habe mal nachgefragt. Daraufhin erhielt ich die Antwort, dass es gut 15-20 Werktage dauern kann...
seitdem habe ich nichts weiter gehört. 

Habe mich nochmal an den Support gewandt und bin gespannt, was und wann sich da was tut.


----------



## Allroundtalent (11. April 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

Box ist jetzt da#6

Werde die Tage dann mal basteln und euch berichten.


----------



## feuerspringer (10. September 2016)

*AW: Freistehende Feederbox*

zeig schon wie lang willst du uns noch warten lassen .|kopfkrat|supergri


----------

